# What Was/Is The Most Awesome Film...



## Duosphere (Jan 15, 2016)

Costume/suit/whatever you would love to have?!
That one that really made you dream about having it because it was/is beautiful, scary, real, funny, disturbing etc?
For me this fellow below still is one of the most incredible characters ever, I remember about that scene and for months everybody was talking about his face, one of the most real costumes ever!Imagine going to a costume party like a............Predator!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 17, 2016)

1. Authentic prop, used in the actual movie, Excaliber Chainsaw from, "Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3 (1990). Trivial stuff. According to Fangoria magazine, the rear handle guard is supposed to be a human femur bone, not a real one, just to look like it in the movie. Chainsaw weights 80 pounds and cost $3,000 each to make.







Promotional shot used for the movie.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 17, 2016)

The original Jason mask, or Freddy's glove from the first ones.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 18, 2016)

Duosphere said:


>




I want the ORIGINAL Predator costume, as worn by Jean Claude Van Damme.


----------



## Duosphere (Jan 18, 2016)

Xaios said:


> I want the ORIGINAL Predator costume, as worn by Jean Claude Van Damme.


----------



## vilk (Jan 20, 2016)

right now I could really go for a big kahuna burger. it looks so damn good in the movie


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 20, 2016)

Gimme Guyver suit, a flying DeLorean and a ....ing lightsaber and I'll show you a good time


----------

